

Republic Wireless routes through AWS East - pilom
http://www.bitplumber.net/2011/11/republic-wireless-service-and-lg-optimus-review/

======
WestCoastJustin
Makes me happy. If you want to change something like handheld wireless voice
communication then take every advantage you can. AWS is a big one, in that you
don't have to manage your own data centers, the underlining hardware gets
continually upgraded, and you will realize the improve performance without
doing your own hardware cycles. They can focus their effort on improving their
product. If this is a hit, then they will be forced to improve AWS latency, or
find innovated ways to make their product better. I don't think they _should_
put that effort into building out their own end points.

Who says AWS cannot manage these large virtual end points. There are already
have several AWS West, AWS East, EU, Asia, etc. We might see a time where they
are closer to you. Maybe even a perring agreement away ;) Exciting times.

------
dlsspy
I'm very excited to be a Republic Wireless customer.

~~~
pilom
Any chance we could get a review? I'm interested too but only if the service
actually works. The fact that it redials instead of auto re-negotiates isn't
exactly inspiring.

~~~
dlsspy
My usage has been mostly positive. My only two complaints so far:

* The wifi dialer thing conflicts with google voice (GV will override and dial over the cell network).

* I'd like a faster phone.

Given the overwhelming demand, I'm pretty happy to have left my ATT at home
since my new phone came in.

------
bdwalter
I think this is a great idea, I can't wait to try it.

Hopefully one of the big carriers doesn't kill ^h^h^h^h acquire them.

